# Tootie Fruitie Blank



## Fay Prozora (Mar 6, 2015)

I had some clay canes left over from trying the polymer clay and that of course did not work out. Any way I cut this up in little tiny pieces and then I looked around and found this little silicon cup and poured another blank. If any thing it will be a mini kaleidoscope or a small bottle stopper. I like the way it looks and I'm in hopes it will turn out after I turn it. Can't wait until the mold I bought from Fred Wissen comes. According to usps, it was supposed to be here today but it isn't here as yet. Maybe tomorrow or Monday. I have some mold making stuff coming so I will make a better bottle stopper mold as this looks like it will be a lot of waste when turning it. Oh well it will be fun to try it. The PVC pipe did not work out and I'm sure Fred's mold will be great. This released really nice. Have a looksee    Fay


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks cool! Maybe this could be a little M&M candy dish!


----------

